# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Москва и Московская область

## Акварелька

По названиям тем не нашла регион: Москва и Московская область. Привет Всем коллегам, друзьям, единомышленникам

----------


## Акварелька

Очень хочется пообщаться с вами, познакомиться поближе, возможно и встретится, обменяться опытом, узнать друг друга!!! Пишите в тему, на форуме нас много или мало?

----------


## МаЛена

Аленка, привет из Воскресенска!!! Не поверишь - только сегодня сидела и думала про тему на нашем форуме для Москвы и МО...думала: пойду поищу, если нет  - создам :) а тут ты - такой приятный сюрприз!!!

----------


## Нэтл

Девочки ,Привет! Давайте знакомиться! Я Наталья, из города Щелково МО. Я не ведущая праздников на проф уровне, больше занимаюсь этим для души!
Но все-равно, очень хочется все делать профессионально и, поэтому, я на нашем форуме! Возьмете  в компанию??!!

----------


## Акварелька

Привет Наталья!!! Рада знакомству! Есть идея встретиться! Встреча в РЕАЛЕ! 2 февраля состоится встреча коллег и единомышленников "Творческая среда" в 16-00, по старому адресу: Москва, ул. Большая Новодмитровская д. 14, кафе "Ланч-Парк" До встречи! 
Тема встречи :" Поговорим о насущном: Масленица, Женский и мужской праздники"

----------


## МаЛена

так, девчонки! а ну давайте рассекречивайтесь =) для полноценного общения можно и личики свои показать. Аленка, а ты пример должна подавать  :Smile3:

----------


## о-л-я

Привет Москвичи! Возьмете к себе, тех, кто живет в Калужской области, а пашет в Московкой!!!!

----------


## Нэтл

> Есть идея встретиться! Встреча в РЕАЛЕ! 2 февраля


К сожалению, 2 февраля рабочий день  и у меня выбраться никак не получится! Очень жаль! :Tu:

----------


## Акварелька

неужели так мало с московского региона людей?

----------


## Подмосковочка

Ну,-здравствуйте! Принимайте Электросталь! Рада познакомиться!




> Возьмете к себе, тех, кто живет в Калужской области, а пашет в Московкой!!!!


Конечно! Радыыыыыыыыыы

----------


## о-л-я

> Конечно! Радыыыыыыыыыы



УРА!!! Я ТЕПЕРЬ  в ряядах с москвичами!!!! КРУТО!!!! СПАСИБО ДОБРЫЕ СОСЕДИ!!!!

----------


## Гaмаюн

Коломна, дальнее конечно, но все таки Подмосковье )))))) Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Акварелька

добро пожаловать в теплую компанию!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

из Волоколамска всем приветище!!!!

----------


## Акварелька

Привет! Всем из нашей "песочницы"!!! Рада сообщить,что состоялась очередная творческая встреча в первую среду месяца. Посмеялись, покреативили!!!!! Спасибо ВСЕМ!!!! кто был на встрече!

----------


## Акварелька

МАЙ! сегодня была встреча ведущих нашего региона, было 23 человека.СПАСИБО ВСЕМ КТО БЫЛ!!!!

----------


## S1981

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Светлана. Живу и работаю в Москве, праздники для меня не основная работа-это состояние души. Поэтому профессионалом меня не назовешь. Но с недавних пор как-то сами собой стали появляться клиенты. Когда оказалась на форуме, поняла, что Ленин был прав(учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться) и границ самообразованию нет. Буду рада услышать от вас любую информацию. Рада знакомству

----------


## S1981

> неужели так мало с московского региона людей?


Мое мнение по этому вопросу таково: В Москве очень тяжело выжить одиночкам, в основном это раскрученные агенства, а им видимо не досуг общаться с простыми смертными. Да и "Сарафанное радио" в отличии от провинции у нас работает гораздо хуже.

----------


## Гaмаюн

> МАЙ! сегодня была встреча ведущих нашего региона, было 23 человека.СПАСИБО ВСЕМ КТО БЫЛ!!!!


 *Акварелька*, а где у вас встречи проходят? Можно какую-нибудь ссылочку посмотреть как всё проходит? Я (да наверное и не я один) с удовольствием бы присоединился. Мы в Подмосковье, кстати тоже время от времени собираемся, последняя встреча была 16 мая, по ссылке есть немного видео и фото. Встреча Коломна.

----------


## Акварелька

Все наши встречи освещены на  http://www.seminarpro.ru в разделе "творческие среды", а также на вот здесь http://www.seminarpro.ru/forum/forum.php

----------


## Акварелька

ВСЕХ КОЛЛЕГ ПРИГЛАШАЕМ НА СЛЕТ-СЕМИНАР 3-5 октября 2011года,
тема слета: "НА Деда Мороза надейся, а сам не плошай ! или ЕЛКИ - 2 " подробно здесь:  http://www.seminarpro.ru/forum/forum...инар-2011

----------


## Акварелька

31 июля неформальная встреча на берегу Волги! ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ! Условия походные

----------


## Акварелька



----------


## Акварелька

КТО с нами????

----------


## Гaмаюн

> 31 июля неформальная встреча на берегу Волги! ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ! Условия походные


Поздно увидел ... а жаль(((

----------


## Акварелька

тогда встречаемся на слете?! 3-5 октября 2011года

----------


## Дадуся

Всем огромный привет. Я Светлана, и мой ореол обитания-Москва. Давайте дружить?

----------


## S1981

> Давайте дружить?


Привет..... давайте,  в каком районе обитаешь? я в Строгино

----------


## Вета

Привет всем москвичам и подмосквичам из г. Серпухов!!! К сожалению, на слёт осенний я уже пролетела, а вот творческие среды - оч. даже интересно!!! Я так понимаю теперь следующая среда будет в ноябре? :Blush2:

----------


## Дадуся

> в каком районе обитаешь? я в Строгино


Привет, а я на Петровско-Разумовской. Не так и далеко друг от друга.

----------


## S1981

> Не так и далеко друг от друга.


Ну да по Московским меркам почти рядом  :Smile3: (час езды в метро)  :Taunt: Кстати насколько я в курсе, где-то в твоем районе встречи по средам проходят.

----------


## СаньКА83

Московская область! Орехово-Зуевский район!!!!! Всем большууущий привет!

----------


## Акварелька

Все фото и впечатления о слете здесь:http://www.seminarpro.ru/forum/showt...надейся...

----------


## Акварелька



----------


## Акварелька

РЕБЯТА, ЗАГЛЯНИТЕ В ТЕМУ: ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСКОЕ ОБЬЕДИНЕНИЕ "ГЕЛИОС"
ТАМ ООООЧЕНЬ ПОДРОБНЫЙ ОТЧЕТ О ГЛАВНОМ СОБЫТИИ НАШЕГО РЕГИОНА!!!!

ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....-Москва

----------


## Акварелька

в следующий понедельник есть предложение собраться на шашлык. Кто с нами???? Звоните: 8-903-526-03-04 Алена

----------


## Акварелька

ВЫЕЗД В ПАНСИОНАТ НА ПАСХУ 15 апреля 2012 г. 
Дорогие форумчане! Стало доброй традицией выезжать на Пасху в пансионат! 
Мы приглашаем всех, кто хочет пообщаться с коллегами и просто отдохнуть на лоне природы. Приглашаем всех с семьями, детьми, друзьями.... 
А шашлык и хорошее настроение мы гарантируем!!!

----------


## Карпуша

Привет всем! Я, как и Санька 83 из Орехово-Зуевского района, всегда рада общению!

----------


## Лаврентьевна

Всем привет! Меня зовут Полина, я из Москвы.В тамадействе я новичок, пока провожу праздники у знакомых и друзей, но очень хочется стать профессионалом в этой нелегом, но очень интересном деле:))).Буду рада познакомиться с соседями, влиться в вашу дружную компанию. Примете?

----------


## Actress

Привет всем! Тула - тоже здесь, с Вами. Написала в тему московской области так как темы про тулу нету, а мы поближе к вам все таки!))))

----------


## дидо

Здравствуйте дорогие!!! Девочки я наверно не в той теме обращаюсь, но тогда меня перенаправят. 22 мая буду в Москве, оооооооооооочень хотела б встретиться пообщаться . поболтать и просто обрести новых друзей, единомышленников. В Москве буду неделю, затем неделю в июне. Москвичи откликнитесь плиз.

----------


## Elvis1977

Здравствуйте. Вас приветствует Ивантеевка!

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Привет всем, я из Каширы!
возьмите и меня  в команду!

----------


## i-la

г. Орехово-Зуево Московской области приветствует всех форумчан!!!  :flower:  Представительниц прекрасного пола с на ступающим! Девочки, с праздником весны и солнца!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :br:

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Привет всем!Мы дуэт ведущих из г.Клин!Рады знакомству!!!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Я хочу рассказать о тез местах, где живу я! Проживаю я в самом городе Можайске! А вот живу в 12 км. от того места, что нас разделяет 201 год со дня ВОВ 2012 года. 
Бородино!!!!
Я очень люблю это место и даже иногда говорю всем, я счастлива, что мы живем здесь, где остались те первые воины, пытавшиеся уберечь нашу МОСКВУ от Наполенона! 
И так: Как добраться 

Добраться до Бородинского поля очень просто. Достаточно ехать по Минскому шоссе, а за Можайском у деревушки Артемки повернуть направо. Три километра по проселочной дороге - и вот мы уже на Утицком кургане. Отсюда и начнем.
*Утицкий курган*
Русские войска под командованием герерала Тучкова героически отбивались от атак 5-го корпуса французской армии, состоявшего из поляков под командованием генерала Понятовского. Сам генерал Тучков в ходе сражения получил смертельную рану. Памятники Утицкого кургана на карте 


Побродив по Утицкому кургану, нужно двигаться и дальше - на жд станцию Бородино. Чтобы туда попасть, нужно проехать нерегулируемый жд переезд, что всегда опасно. За переездом на небольшом холме находится памятник Московскому и Смоленскому ополчениям. На станции находится мемориал в виде карты Бородинского поля и музей. Здесь везде чувствуется дыхание истории, а сама станция отличается от всех остальных станций Минского направления не только по своему статусу, но и по внешнему оформлению. 



Мемориал в виде карты Бородинского поля



ЖД станция Бородино

Продолжение  следует.......

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Следующей  целью были памятники лейб-гвардии Литовского полка от Литовского  и Московского  полков. А за ними у поворота на деревушку Псарево расположились сразу три памятника: Лейб-гвардии Измайловскому полку [На карте ], Лейб-гвардии артиллерийской бригаде  и Батарейной №2 и легкой №2 ротам лейб-гвардии артиллерийской бригады.


Лейб-гвардии Измайловскому полку



Лейб-гвардии артиллерийской бригаде

На въезде в деревушку Семеновское расположился памятник 2-й кирасирской дивизии генерала Дуки И.М.  С холма, на котором расположен памятник, открывается прекрасный вид на Спасо-Бородинский монастырь, куда мы сразу же и отправляемся. На повороте от деревушки Семеновское к монастырю стоит памятник 4-му кавалерийскому корпусу генерала Сиверса 



2-й кирасирской дивизии генерала Дуки И.М.

*Спасо-Бородинский монастырь* (здесь принимала Таинство Крещения я и мои два чадушки в 2005 году, на день прп. Сергия Радонежского 8 октября)

Женский монастырь основала вдова генерала Тучкова, погибшего на Утицком кургане. По легенде, на это месте вдова нашла отрубленный палец мужа с кольцом. Подробнее о монастыре тут.



Такой тишины, как в этом монастыре я нигде не слышала. Ощущение непередаваемое! И совсем не хочется покидать этого места. Сестры монастыря готовят беЗподобную трапезу. В престольные праздники мы всегда там  трапезничаем!!!


За монастырем располагаются Багратионовы флеши. По дороге на флеши мы проходим часовеньку и деревянные кресты. И подходим к могиле генерала-лейтенанта Неверовского, героя войн с Турцией и Польшей, который в Бородинском сражении командовал 27-й пехотной дивизией. Его дивизия изрядно потрепала француза. Памятник 27-й пехотной дивизии Неверовского расположен сразу за могилой Неверовского. Рядом стоят еще два памятника: Пионерным (инженерным) войскам  и - под сводами огромного дуба - 4-й пехотной дивизии генерала Е. Вюртембергского. 



Могила генерала-лейтенанта Неверовского

А ещё с левой стороны монастыря, находится странное небольшое поле. Там захоронены останки немецких солдат и почему на этом поле ничего не растёт! Вообще! Даже трава всегда серая какая-то! 

1-й конной батарее Лейб-гвардии артиллерийской бригады капитана Захарова и 3-му кавалерийскому корпусу, бригаде генерала Дорохова


Рядом со Спасо-Бородинским монастырем находся величественные памятники: Царская (Александровская) колонна (Благодарная Россия - своим защитникам) и Муромскому пехотному полку.



Царская колонна. Поставлена Николаем II в честь столетия Бородинского сражения.



Муромскому пехотному полку

Продолжение  следует.....

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Шевардинский редут

От монастыря едем дальше, чтобы посетить Шевардинский редут, где происходили ожесточенные битвы накануне главного сражения. На редуте находятся два памятника: 12-й батарейной роте  и памятник "Мертвым великой армии" (снизу на фото). Памятник стоит на месте ставки Наполеона.



Монумент французским солдатам, офицерам, генералам

Батарея Раевского (любимое место всех свадебных картежей)

И вот мы подходим к кульминации нашего путешествия - посещение Батареи Раевского: высокого кургана, находившегося в центре русских позиций, который господствовал над окружающей местностью. На кургане находится главный монумент русским воинам, героям Бородинского сражения на Батарее Раевского и могила генерала Багратиона.



Главный монумент русским воинам

К монументу ведет дорожка от Бородинского музея через березовую алею. Музей работает ежедневно с 10 до 18 в летнее время (май - октябрь) и с 10 до 16-30 в зимнее (ноябрь - апрель). В музее находится экспозиция "Бородинское сражение в отечественной войне 1812 года".



Бородинский военно-исторический музей-заповедник



Окопы батареи Раевского



Эхо другой войны: ДОТ



За Батарей Раевского у деревушки Бородино берем направо, на Москву. Сразу за поворотом справа находятся памятники 1-му м 19-му егерским полкам [На карте ] и Лейб-гвардии Егерскому полку и матросам



Лейб-гвардии Егерскому полку и матросам

И вот, на подъезде к деревушке Горки, находится последний памятник, который мы посетили в ходе нашего путешествия. Памятник великому русскому полководцу Кутузову, герою Отечественной войны 1812 года, который дал достойный отпор Наполеону, не уступил в Бородинском сражении намного превосходящей по численности и резервам "Великой армии" и, в итоге, прогнал лягушатников с нашей земли.



Памятник Кутузову

Везде по всему Бородинскому полю расставлены памятники! Каждый год в конце августа проходит реконструкция военных    действий  1812 года. Приезжают французы и мы с ними общаемся ...... :Yes4: на нашем...РУССКОМ языке!!! 
Вот как то так!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Оля, спасибо большое за такую интересную экскурсию!

Широкое прославленное поле 
Под небом небывалой высоты. 
Дорога на поле. Моя душа заходится от боли,
Угадывая прошлого следы.
И подвиги травою зарастают,
Но здесь дано им возрождаться вновь,
Пока орлы чугунные летают,
Пока у нас пылает в жилах кровь.
Здесь поле русской верности и чести, 
Оплаченной героями сполна.
Безмолвно я стою с друзьями вместе…
Стреляет прямо в сердце тишина!

_Слав Христов Караславов  «Бородино»_

----------


## Свет142

А Наташа, привет!!!

----------


## Свет142

Ой что-то не так, я из Каширы, увидела свою землячку - обрадовалась!!!!

----------


## Свет142

> Привет всем, я из Каширы!
> возьмите и меня  в команду!


Вот теперь получилось! Наташа, где бы нам встретиться!

----------


## Ксения Грант

Приветик, всем! 

Я из Москвы, живу в Перово. А родилась в Новосибирске. 
Я мама двоих детей и очень творческая личность... Буду рада общению с людьми с которыми в последствие можно было бы реально подружиться, встретиться! ))))

----------


## Kepochka

> Оля, спасибо большое за такую интересную экскурсию!


мне тоже очень понравилась мини-экскурсия, спасибо)

----------


## Ольгия

А я хочу показать вам город Коломну. Старинный русский город, где есть кремлевская стена, где много церквей и монастырей. Он очень красивый и интересный. Но это я вам покажу в другой раз, а сегодня мы проведём необычную экскурсию. Мы погуляем по Старой Коломне и посмотрим ...... её окна. Резные, фигурные и очень красивые. Мы не будем мешать людям, живущим за этими окнами, мы полюбуемся этой красотой снаружи. Все снимки сделаны моей невесткой Фокиной Олей-младшей.
Итак

----------


## Ольгия

[IMG]http://*********net/4741999.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4747118.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4737902.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/4719470.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4777825.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4773729.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4759393.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4745057.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4728673.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4750178.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

[IMG]http://*********net/4782949.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4758373.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4728677.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4720485.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4775780.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4765540.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4753252.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4747108.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4748132.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4736868.jpg[/IMG]
Если вам интересно, то завтра продолжим :-))

----------


## Алиса Б

Я Алиса Московская область Можайский район п Спутник Буду рада общению с коллегами

----------


## Алиса Б

Ксения буду рада с вами общаться А Перово это где?Алиса

----------


## JulMar

Я Юля) Из Москвы)

----------


## I'm Sasha))

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Я - Александра. Живу и тружусь в городе Благовещенске Амурской области. Находимся мы, конечно, "На краю географии", но мне оч. нравится мой небольшой провинциальный городок. У нас Китай через речку - рукой подать. И, конечно же, у нас тоже люди женятся.)) [IMG]http://s20.******info/260e1b18388c250494b48d64ce7c065c.gif[/IMG]

----------

